# PREGNANCY - blood group



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

Hello,
I received my blood group card yesterday which is

O RhD Negative,

decided to look it up on the net, and am now worried it could cause complications, or am I just being a drama queen! and not understood properly.

any advice/ knowledge would be gratefully received.
thankyou for your time,
love mmmbop,xxx


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

HI mmmBop

I am not a nurse as you know but here is my understanding of the situation.  If you are a Rhesus negative group and you are having a Rhesus positive baby then your body will start to produce antibodies against this chemical as it is a foreign object.  This is not a problem in forst pg but can be later on.  This reaction tends to occur when the bloods meet ie bleeding in pg and during birth.  I believe around 16% of the population is RH neg.

In this country it is not a problem because you are monitored for these antibodies.  I have just had my 28 week bloods done today in fact.  If you bleed they routinely give you a jab of Anti D and they also give you Anti D when baby is born, some routinely, some places only when baby is a positive blood group.

So I guess the upshot of it all is that in terms of pg it means a couple of extra blood tests and maybe a couple of jabs but as they know about it it is not a problem.

I come from a family of Rh negs and there have been no problems

Take care and really don;t worry 

Clare


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi mmmbop

yep..clare is spot on (as usual !!  )

Im o neg....dd is o pos. So its just a few extra blood tests plus the anti-d.

lov

jeanette xxxxx


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

thankyou,xx


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Just to butt in a little, I too am A Rneg and had a routine first injection of anti-d yesterday, I am due another at 34 weeks. My clinic is one of the first to start giving antid routinely in pg and apparently all clinics/midwifes will be giving it very soon.

Like Clare and Jeanette have said, it's nothing to worry about, although I panicked like mad when I first found out!! You just get axtra blood tests and mybe an extra couple of jabs too! (Not good if you have a severe dislike to needles like me   ) but it's all in a good cause!

You should also receive a leaflet all about Rhesus neg too, make sure you read it as it makes more sense!

Good luck with your pregnancy mmmbop!!

Much love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

I am the same blood group as Mmmbop and I didn't know this so would just like to say thanks for bring this up as it is something I would never of though of if I ever got pg.

Chick


----------

